# Two Knots or someone.



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

This side patio is so boring. It's about 17' x 7' so not much space to do anything interesting. I don't want anything else to upkeep or I'd paint the concrete. 

The fence which runs 100 ft along the side property is a rust color. No reason I couldn't paint the inside around this side patio a different fun color. I'm tired and out of ideas.

All I've been doing so far, with this area at the side, is storing potting soil, pots, and miscellaneous stuff.

The only idea I've had is to paint the interior fence a fun beachy color, (but what) and buy some signs or decorations at an inexpensive place nearby and hang items on the fence.

Does anyone have any ideas to motivate me?


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Get in touch with your creative side and do some mosaic fence panels to install on the interior side. It can be your own little jewel box.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Live Oak,
I love that. It's absolutely beautiful and would be perfect, but way beyond my capabilities.

Although it's given me an idea for the fence. My daughter is artistic so perhaps I could persuade her to paint something.?

I think I'll paint this concrete after I find out how Mildrew affects paint. This area is on east side so doesn't get much sun. I think washing with bleach, or power washing might be hard on paint.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I would get some big decorative pots and plant them in the
corner...Do you have easy
access to water so that you can keep them watered? 

If you want color, pick up a couple of garden flags and attach then
to the fence. Put you thinking cap on and decorate the fense
like it's a wall in your house. There is also some nice garden statuary
that can be hung on the fense. 

I wouldn't paint the fence, it looks nice the way it is.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just getting rid of those plan Jane patio blocks may help add some color if you replaced them with something else.


----------



## MikoMcGreg (Feb 11, 2014)

Love the plan you're having there.. Got to copy this idea and apply on mine  Great source!!!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Love the ideas.

Many plants in Fla can't take the brutal sun so I can find some easily for this shaded area. I've never bought a garden flag before but will look for one. Maybe HD carry them. This house has 3 outside faucets and one is behind the AC unit, so watering will be easy.

I wouldn't finish staining this area but my fence guy said it extends life of fence. Not sure I can stain over existing stain, but would love a different color than the rust. Another thing to check.

Going out my front door I have concrete statues and a rock garden started, the back has bird feeders and many plants. It's a joy to walk out either of those doors, but not the side. Hope that changes with these ideas.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Water garden plants in big pots is another good source.
The bigger the pot the better. I have in mine Taro, umbrella palm
a hay entry and duck weed. 
You'll have to put a piece of mosquito
dunks in the water once a month. In front of this place smaller
plants with flowers or house plants (if your in the shade). 

You will also be providing water for the birds, so look for a decorative
feeder to place close to the ground. I've seen nice bird feeder stands
that look like a bird bath. 

I have a large hollowed out rock, that I have on the deck that I fill
with sunflowers seeds...both the birds and chipmunks use it daily.

Think like your decorating an outdoor room. Place a chair with a 
small outdoor table (Like the ones you can get in Micheals arts and crafts)
and place it in the area with a potted plant on the table.

...also, go on a rock and driftwood hunt. 
here is a pic of the water garden pot and my bird feeder rock with
a female cardinal fledgling.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is one on the pond deck.

hint, I scour yard sales and good will, buy up the slow cookers just for the
inserts and toss out the cooker. They sell for just a few dollars and they're
sturdy and thick. 

slow cooker insert.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two knots, if couldn't tell if the cardinal was real. I like all the decorations you have outside. Lol, there are no rocks around here, just sand, but every time I go up to Ohio I bring some back. I refuse to buy them. This last trip from Ohio I spotted nice rocks along the interstate and yelled stop, to my daughter but there was no place to pull over.

I can't wait for the nursery to get spring flowers in. 

I'd buy more concrete statues but they're so heavy it's hard to get them home and into the yard.

Your yard is the nicest I've ever seen. Good idea on the slow cookers

I have 5 feeders in the back and they keep me busy keeping them filled. Outside of my enclosed porch there's a patio and I do have one of those bistro tables out there.

I check Craigslist for garden decorations but haven't found anything.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, the cardinal is real. ....and yes, you can restrain
your fence.

here is a cardinal family...and chipmunks.

The cardinals nest in our yard. This is a mom and pop and three
fledglings.

cardinal video

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wgyW9GoYFtA


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two knots
Lovely video. Some of my male cardinals seem more vivid than others. We had chipmunks in Ohio. One day I looked out and thought 'what the heck is in the feeder?' It was a chipmunk laying on the ledge of the feeder stuffing his face.

Of course my favorite things I seldom see. This winter I had Carolina wrens which are adorable, but they've disappeared.

I wanted hummingbirds and bought all the flowers they like and maybe if I'm lucky I see one every 2 months for a few seconds. Everyone else has a lot of them.

I have a mockingbird that sits by the back door waiting on his mealworms every morning. 

Do you have your meals outside when the weather is warm? It's just starting to get nice enough here to eat on the porch.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

yes, we eat outside most of the time at the little table,
it's a delight to be outdoors.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

No need to go on vacation when you have a yard like that! It's truly beautiful Two Knots.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

gma2rjc said:


> No need to go on vacation when you have a yard like that! It's truly beautiful Two Knots.


Thank you gmaa2


----------



## Kaleyh (Mar 1, 2014)

For the best prices, I would search Amazon and Ebay....those are way better than Craigslist


----------

